# NEW Error Free ALLROAD Interior LED Kits + Reverse + Front Turn! Must have upgrade for a more modern and cleaner look. Free Shipping | Lifetime Warran



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Interior LED Kit*
We have much more to offer your car - we have error free interior LEDs that have become popular due to the way they work in your car - our Interior LED kits:
Error Free
Shut completely off when car is off (won't stay dimly lit)
These Fade in/out LIKE OEM LEDs!
Clean white - no blue or yellow tint!

*Interior LED kit for the ALLROAD (2004):*
Complete Interior LED kit with License Plate LEDs Fits: 2004 Audi AllRoad Quattro | deAutoKey

*Interior LED kit for the ALLROAD (2014):*
Complete Interior LED Kit [Crisp White / Error Free] fits: Audi 2014 ALLROAD | deAutoKey










-Please visit our site to browse all LEDs for your Audi:
Home | deAutoKey

All LEDs is listed in the category linked above - if you have any trouble finding any LEDs please let us know:
[email protected]

Contact us at anytime with questions - we reply same day/within the hour and have weekend support:
Contact | deAutoKey

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*D1S/D2S/D3S XENON Bubls:*
*Check out our NEW Xenon d1s/d2s/d3s - fits all Audi models with this bulb type*.

LISTING: New D1S / D2S / D3S Xenon Bulbs - Bright White - No errors - Fits: Many Volkswagen & Audi Models | deAutoKey

Clean more modern look with a clean white color temperature

Bright 3800-4100 Lumens! 1000 more lumens than regular Xenon Bulbs!

100% plug and play
Clean white meaning no burn in times, this will be a clean white from the first day you install it
This is a cleaner white color temp than OSRAM models we tested - see reviews within listing linked above for more photos










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey



























---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Footwells:*

It is very easy to figure out which footwells you need in your Audi:
Footwell LED Difference for all Audi Models | deAutoKey

Many Audi cars come equipped with LED footwells already but we created an LED that is brighter and looks better in your housing:
New LED Footwells for Audi models that are equipped with OEM LED Footwells | deAutoKey

If you have NON-LED footwells we have you covered also:
2pc 6 LED Wafer Footwell set in Crisp White/Red/Blue Fits: Audi Models with the 194 wedge footwells | deAutoKey




























---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bright error free REVERSE LEDs:*

Plug and play LEDs - these are for all 194/921 Models! We tested these to work error free in all Audi models (except the Q7)

194 10pc CREE LED Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

